# Egg donation in Spain



## Coco gal (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi ladies
We've been looking into egg donation in Czech. but is anyone aware of the price of ED in Spain compared to Czech? Also, can anyone recommend any Spanish clinics? Fivmarbella, ProcreaTec etc? It's such a vast area to explore!
Thanks.


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi 

Yes we went to clinica medrano in Spain Gibraltar you can fly to.  Fantastic clinic very personal service and we have made life long friends from them now.  From experience I can only say its about the journey ensuring the clinic support you and they do.  We got our daughter Betsy 14 week old on our 3rd attempt she is our miracle and perfect.

The prices in Spain are much the same we found and we did so much research.  Its worth enquiring they are fab the team there 7 days a week 24 hours a day and they support you ask for Julie if you enquire.  Tell them Tammy put you in touch good luck wherever u go stay strong and focused take care 

Tammy X


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi coco


DH and I went to IM in Barcelona. They were super, very professional and thorough. Our personal assistant always got back to me straight away if I had any queries. 
We now have 2 children because of IM.
Cost, all told, was around the £9,000 mark for the first cycle, and about £2,000 I think for the frozen cycle.
Good luck!


----------

